# Post Links to K3 'media' reviews (and unboxing!) here



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

With K3 supposed to launch on Friday, is it reasonable to expect reviews to be released tomorrow? I have ZERO experience with Kindle launches, but with some big tech launches, reviews were released the same week (or sometimes earlier) of the products launch. I was wondering If anyone can recall the Kindle launch history to give us an idea if we can expect an actual review from some of the bigger tech journalist/sites in the coming days?

Amazon's Kindle 3 page (3g/Wifi) (Wifi)


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

There is a similar discussion over at MobileRead that was started yesterday.

I expect that Walt Mossberg of the WSJ will review one in his Thursday Tech column. I'm also expecting that Engadget and Gizmodo will find a way to get their hands on one before Friday. Likewise for CNET, and possibly PC Magazine. They were two of the organizations that got a 10 minute hands-on on July 29.


----------



## kingka (Aug 14, 2010)

jd78 said:


> With K3 supposed to launch on Friday, is it reasonable to expect reviews to be released tomorrow? I have ZERO experience with Kindle launches, but with some big tech launches, reviews were released the same week (or sometimes earlier) of the products launch. I was wondering If anyone can recall the Kindle launch history to give us an idea if we can expect an actual review from some of the bigger tech journalist/sites in the coming days?


I made a post about this, but I think It dissapeared... there was a review on CNET TV. that was mysteriously pulled from the site. but you can still see the think to it on bing.com

do a video search for "kindle" and then click most recent posts. it will be on the top left. you can see the thumbnail, and the date is labeled aug 20th. if you hover over the thumbnail, you can see segments of the video review. which is about 3:41 mins. I'm guessing they pulled it because they are waiting untill monday to release it. who knows

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=kindle&sort=date&FORM=YGVR

if any of you guys can find a working link to the vid. please post...


----------



## dmin7th (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a new review from wired.com.

9/10 -- not too shabby!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

kingka said:


> I made a post about this, but I think It dissapeared... there was a review on CNET TV. that was mysteriously pulled from the site. but you can still see the think to it on bing.com
> 
> do a video search for "kindle" and then click most recent posts. it will be on the top left. you can see the thumbnail, and the date is labeled aug 20th. if you hover over the thumbnail, you can see segments of the video review. which is about 3:41 mins. I'm guessing they pulled it because they are waiting untill monday to release it. who knows
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I think the review may have been pulled due to the production quality if anything. At least in the video I watch the lighting was fluctuating and the guy looked like he was bouncing or something. As for the review, it wasn't much of one IMO. Mostly felt like an overview to me.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is the link directly to the k3 video on CNET.


----------



## kingka (Aug 14, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> Here is the link directly to the k3 video on CNET.


same review, guess i was right. pulled on the 20th so they could release it today. wicked


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I mean besides some nitpicking both those reviews loved it and reaffirmed everything I thought was great about it. The text looks great, the faster page turning is noticable and I think that new nav system is going to be awesome. I'm really excited about getting mine in a few weeks...


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

im patiently waiting for the kindle 3 reviews too!


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

It's now tomorrow (8/23), (at least here in the East), and the reviews do seem to be coming... here's PC World's take...

http://www.pcworld.com/article/202146/amazon_kindle_3_the_best_kindle_yet.html?&tk=hp_fv

And PC Magazine

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368075,00.asp


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

While all the reviews are generally positive, I remain unconvinced about the new layout, particularly the new 5-way controller. These reviews tend to support my earlier concerns that you'll need tiny fingers/thumbs to use it without accidentally hitting the Home and Back keys. I'm also wondering why they've gone back to outward clicking side buttons, when the inward ones were such a successful innovation on the K2. Of course, it's all speculation until we can actually get our hands on one. Four days to go!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've found two that I don't think were mentioned yet. Please forgive if I'm being redundant.

http://m.zdnet.com/blog/btl/review-my-20-minutes-with-amazons-latest-kindle/37252

http://ireaderreview.com/2010/08/22/kindle-3-review-detailed-kindle-3-review/

I learned something in the ireaderreview.com review that I had been wondering about and had not seen mentioned anywhere. The Kindle 2 hinged cover will not fil the Kindle 3. The hinge slots have a different spacing. I was hoping I could use my K2 M-edge Go for the K3 until my Amazon lighted cover arrives but it won't work.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

This is the first one I've seen:

http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2010/08/22/tkc-video-extra-k3-review/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I've merged a couple of threads about K3 reviews. . .yep, they'll start coming this week (too bad anyone who just _now_ reads them won't get their kindle for a month. )

Anyway, let's keep the links to all the reviews here in this post!

ALSO: I'll be posting a thread for our KB reviews so that we can all party starting Friday. . . . initially the thread will be sticky and locked but I'll release it on Friday morning. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks, I've merged a couple of threads about K3 reviews. . .yep, they'll start coming this week (too bad anyone who just _now_ reads them won't get their kindle for a month. )
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the links to all the reviews here in this post!
> 
> ALSO: I'll be posting a thread for our KB reviews so that we can all party starting Friday. . . . initially the thread will be sticky and locked but I'll release it on Friday morning. . . . .


Good idea, Ann. Thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a link that shows unboxing the K3.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368069,00.asp


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Here is a link that shows unboxing the K3.
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368069,00.asp


Fighting the urge to watch this.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Here is a link that shows unboxing the K3.
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368069,00.asp


Thanks for posting that Kathy, can't wait!!!! =)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I was sort of hoping the USB cord and charger would be graphite to match the graphite kindle. Not a big deal but it would have been nice.


----------



## Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Kindle 3 unboxing!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, the unboxing Pcmag link shows a very nice sharp pic of the screen. I am getting super exited now. Everytime I see pics of that screen it seems to glow from within, can't wait to see what it will be in reality.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOHHHH How exciting!  I'm going to merge this with the rest of the "media reviews" . . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks, I've merged a couple of threads about K3 reviews. . .yep, they'll start coming this week (too bad anyone who just _now_ reads them won't get their kindle for a month. )
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the links to all the reviews here in this post!
> 
> ALSO: I'll be posting a thread for our KB reviews so that we can all party starting Friday. . . . initially the thread will be sticky and locked but I'll release it on Friday morning. . . . .


Good idea. But is that Friday morning US time? I'm hoping to get mine Friday morning UK time.  (Which will likely be a triumph of hope over experience but still....)


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Dang, i can feel the k3 on my hands


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

> There's also a Main Menu option for moving your existing Kindle content to a new device.


Caption for picture #5. . . . .that's cool!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Good idea. But is that Friday morning US time? I'm hoping to get mine Friday morning UK time.  (Which will likely be a triumph of hope over experience but still....)


Um. . . . .you'll have to wait until I wake up.  But that's usually around 6:30 - 6:45. . .EDT. . . . . .Or if one of the other mods is up earlier they may do it. . . . . .


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

rockstone said:


> Dang, i can feel the k3 on my hands


 

You make it sound like it squirted out of your computer screen or something. "Dang! Now I'm all covered in Kindle 3."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I gotta say. . .I have been, generally, able to remain relatively calm. . .but the PC mag slides make me REALLY want it NOW.


----------



## Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

CNET video review.

Ireadreview video review, photos and comparison.

Wired review.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay...so I HAD made the responsible decision that I would NOT get a K3.  I love my K2US with its Noreve case and Decalgirl skin.  These reviews and pictures are making me want a K3 more than ever.  

I will fight the urge...I will fight the urge...(at least until I see all your pics on Friday/Saturday)!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The PC Mag slide show says something about a Main Menu option for "moving your existing Kindle content to a new device". But close-ups of the Menu items don't show anything like that - unless they mean the 'view downloading items' option and I think that's just so you can see the progress of what's downloading rather than waiting to see if it shows up on your Home Screen. I don't think you can use it to actually start downloading stuff - I would imagine you do that in the usual way. 

Of course if we could get our hands on one we could find out! Grrrrr.... Getting impatient now with all these reviews / videos.


----------



## kelleysweitzer (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, that unboxing looked so cool. Not so patiently waiting for my K3. 

I did get 2 other things I had ordered last week and I'm still expecting another order, hopefully tomorrow. So this is a good mail week. Lots of presents coming. But the Kindle will be the best. So I'm trying to look at it as saving the best for last.


----------



## BlueReader (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is another review: http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/08/ten-reasons-new-kindle-3-or-kindle-wi.html


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*I CANNOT WAIT.*  but i have to?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.cnet.com/site?t=PW4fdMKkEeA08ndq4O5VjQ&sid=cnet

Unless I'm missing it, nobody has yet posted the cnet final review above.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Bateman said:


> Kindle 3 unboxing!


Oh, I think I felt a tingle run down my leg!!!  Very excited!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I want it NOW!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .we'll all turn into Veruca Salt by the end of the week. . . . . . . .


----------



## pjm (Jul 20, 2010)

I can already see myself unboxing it on Friday! I can't wait!


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I've read about half the reviews in this thread so far (thanks to everyone for doing the leg work for us) and I can't help but comment on the fact that everyone I've read so far makes it sound like the $60 lighted cover is the only option. It's been a "con" in almost every review. First, it's an elegant solution for a book light so I don't see how it can possibly be a negative. Second, if you're going to ding the Kindle for the price of the lighted cover you at least need to measure the cost against the cost of a non-lighted cover AND a book light. Finally, the standard $35 cover is still available, but you'd never know that from the reviews.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

UK Telegraph review!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/amazon/7959715/Amazon-Kindle-review-the-e-reader-for-the-mass-market.html


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

malligator said:


> I've read about half the reviews in this thread so far (thanks to everyone for doing the leg work for us) and I can't help but comment on the fact that everyone I've read so far makes it sound like the $60 lighted cover is the only option. It's been a "con" in almost every review. First, it's an elegant solution for a book light so I don't see how it can possibly be a negative. Second, if you're going to ding the Kindle for the price of the lighted cover you at least need to measure the cost against the cost of a non-lighted cover AND a book light. Finally, the standard $35 cover is still available, but you'd never know that from the reviews.


Agree. There is a reason they are called accessories. In a month or two there are going to be at least half a dozen light solutions if not more. I'm more than likely not getting the case, but it looks pretty cool to me and will probably be the only accessory to use the Kindle to power the light. I don't know why they would use an OPTIONAL accessory as an example of a "con".


----------



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

jd78 said:


> Fighting the urge to watch this.


you and me both... lol... but i still clicked it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of you who've been trying to hold out but just have to succumb to the 'unboxing' pics. . . .don't forget to use the link above here at KB when you decide to order. . . .It helps keep the 'Boards up an running!


----------



## vedichymn (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone seen a comparison of the white/graphite Kindle 3s?  Seems like reviewers are all getting the graphite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think most of the media people opted to get the graphite cause it's new.  But the two are really the same except for case cover, and you can see the comparison of that from the pictures with the K2. . . . .but, come to think of it, you're right:  we haven't seen many pics of what the K3 WHITE looks like!


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

^the consensus is that the graphite contrasts better, thus making it better for the eyes.

keep the reviews coming. i have 20 more days of agony (international shipping. ugh)


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered mine as soon as it was available, so as soon as I get it, I'll be posting an unboxing video, my personal review, as well as a video comparing my K2 to my new K3.  I'll post links as soon as they're up!


----------



## vedichymn (Aug 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think most of the media people opted to get the graphite cause it's new. But the two are really the same except for case cover, and you can see the comparison of that from the pictures with the K2. . . . .but, come to think of it, you're right: we haven't seen many pics of what the K3 WHITE looks like!


Unless I am just bad at searching the internet or something, really the only decent pictures I can find of the white Kindle 3 are the ones on the product page. Oh well, I'm sure there will be plenty in a few short days.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think most of the media people opted to get the graphite cause it's new.


I don't believe that the media people opted for anything; Amazon seems to have sent all early reviewers a Graphite Kindle with a lighted black cover. No better way to show that it is the new Kindle than to show it in Graphite. It also seems to enhance the 50% better contrast even more.


----------



## Windwalker (Nov 2, 2008)

malligator said:


> I've read about half the reviews in this thread so far (thanks to everyone for doing the leg work for us) and I can't help but comment on the fact that everyone I've read so far makes it sound like the $60 lighted cover is the only option. It's been a "con" in almost every review. First, it's an elegant solution for a book light so I don't see how it can possibly be a negative. Second, if you're going to ding the Kindle for the price of the lighted cover you at least need to measure the cost against the cost of a non-lighted cover AND a book light. Finally, the standard $35 cover is still available, but you'd never know that from the reviews.


From my review: "If you have no use for the reading light, you can get essentially the same cover without the retractable light for $25 less, in the same array of colors." I'm just sayin... ;-)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .we'll all turn into Veruca Salt by the end of the week. . . . . . . .


What does Angelina Jolie have to do with it?! 



Spoiler



kidding...


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate to direct traffic away from Kindle Boards but the author of the iReaderReview blog (linked to above) is answering questions about the K3 in this thread at MobileRead.

He was asked how effective the Amazon Lighted Cover is and he said that "The light is more than enough." He also says that it would be possible to use the light while lying in bed with the Kindle and Lighted Cover laying on the right side.

He also discusses the page turn buttons and the new browser.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucky people. Although in the first wave, I won't be receiving it until Wednesday. But you guys MUST come on this forum and tell me what it is really like and not simply disappear and play with it. 

A couple of things I noticed. The hinge slots are much wider apart for the new kindle which should reduce the stress on this area. And I also didn't realize the back was plastic. And even though I have never seen a nook, I thought the k3 was the same size as the nook but it seems much smaller.


----------



## Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Although in the first wave, I won't be receiving it until Wednesday.


Same here. Better late than never.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Lucky people. Although in the first wave, I won't be receiving it until Wednesday. But you guys MUST come on this forum and tell me what it is really like and not simply disappear and play with it.
> 
> A couple of things I noticed. The hinge slots are much wider apart for the new kindle which should reduce the stress on this area. And I also didn't realize the back was plastic.


I suppose we'll find out soon!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I know it is not nice to torture a fellow Kindlers, but when waiting for a new product to ship, pictures have always been something I have wanted to have to get a better feel for the layout of the new product before actually getting it in my hot little hands. Oh who am I kidding, I just wanted the pictures.

I am guessing I am not the only person on the boards who feels that way, so go to the link below if you want to see all 15 pictures of the Kindle 3 and the new lighted cover being unboxed.

Gene

http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l%253D253834%2526a%253D253822%2526po%253D1,00.asp?p=n


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't seen this one posted...

And yet another glowing review, this one from fastcompany.com. "WANTED: Amazon Kindle 3rd Generation." It opens with this:

"Amazon's newest Kindle (simply called "Kindle," though it's sometimes referred to as the "Kindle 3") is the best ebook-reading device on the market. It's better than the Apple iPad, the Barnes & Noble Nook, the various Sony readers, and certainly better than any smartphone."

http://www.fastcompany.com/1684575/wanted-amazon-kindle-3rd-generation


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Was just surfing and found this review:

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/rhodri-marsden-kindling-an-affection-for-electronic-readers-2061056.html


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

here is PC mag's reveiw..different than the unboxing link above
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368075,00.asp


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Kevin Rose just posted this video of his "tiny, tiny" Kindle: http://kevinrose.com/blogg/2010/8/27/whoa-the-new-kindle-is-super-tiny-love-it.html


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's my unboxing video! http://www.viddler.com/explore/MeganLWC/videos/3/


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice video Megan, I'm impressed with the EVO too!

P.S. Nice screensaver on your K2! =)


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> Nice video Megan, I'm impressed with the EVO too!
> 
> P.S. Nice screensaver on your K2! =)


Thanks! I'm loving my Evo -- it's pretty amazing! And thanks for the screensaver!  I think I borrowed a few really great ones from you!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's Engadget's review:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/27/amazon-kindle-review/


----------

